# Buck Clinic 2014 Lewisburg Wv



## Rick (Mar 7, 2014)

I spoke with Gary Ford in Lewisburg West Virginia in January and signed up for the H1 class this October in Lewisburg Wv. He said he would contact me in February for payment. I have been trying his number listed on Bucks site but it is disconnected now.
Does any one have contact information for Gary Ford.

Thank you , Rick


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Other than the number posted on Buck's site for Gary Ford, can you contact the grounds where it is being held to find out if changes have been made in scheduling or even contact Buck. I would imagine he has a secretary.


----------

